# Buderus Logana Wood Burning (Furnace? Broiler?) A few questions



## Brianna (Oct 6, 2007)

Since you where so fabulous on helping m understand the chimmneyissue I was wondering if I could get a little help on this.

The info from the person is...

Buderus Logana Wood Buring Furnace or Broiler

39.5'H x 24'W x 28.5"D
Includes radiator that works with it. This is a supplemental heating sustem

Label on it says:
Model 02.40-6
44PSI
Relief Valve Capacity 105.9lb. per hr.
Max - Coal, Oil, Gas 140000 bTU/hr.
Output Hardward 125000 BTU/hr

Basical this couple had this in there house when they bought and the guy who had it before used it as his only source of heat. A furnace guy that put a regular oil furnace into there house said it was in great condition and a good one because of all the "dimples" on the radiator. (No idea what that means). Wondering what you guys new about it. They want like $700 for it and the pictures of it look good  but very neg because we have to take it out of there house. Is this a good deal and or a product, how does a broiler work? Can we tie oil into it as well and discount our current oil buring furnace? About how many cords and or coal? (We now have both) Will it take to heat a 1800 sqft old cape. Love your thoughts and opinions and any additional info you need please let me know! Thank you thank you!


----------



## webbie (Oct 6, 2007)

This is a COAL boiler....it is a cast iron section unit of good quality, but because of the heat exchanger which hang down from the top of the firebox, you cannot get much wood in it. 

http://www.envirotherm.com/index.php?pg=boilerswoodboilers

It is very similar to the Coal boiler (from italy) sold by New Horizons...
http://www.newhorizoncorp.com/fd42.html

Look inside this boiler and you will so that you cannot get much wood in there.

For hard coal, they are great - but the decision to buy and install a coal add-on boiler is a big one - you have to deal with getting the boiler, installing it, possible need for future parts and service......

If you have a HOT WATER (hydronic) system, you can use this to tie into an existing oil or gas unit. If you have a HOT AIR system.....it is different. It still can be done using a coil in the ductwork....

Sounds to me like you have to think carefully about exactly what you want to do...


----------



## Brianna (Oct 7, 2007)

Oh that is so great thank you so much for your help that is what I needed. Thanks again!!


----------



## Jersey Devil (Jan 2, 2009)

Craig, 

 when I bought my Tarm multi fuel from you way back ...."in the ancient times", as you said,  you stocked a coal boiler that looked like the boiler sold by New Horizons.  Any chance it was the same Mfr'r?

Mike Stadulis in NJ


----------



## webbie (Jan 2, 2009)

Yes, it is.......
The FD42 is made by SIME, an italian maker of cast boilers. We sold them as the FB7. Same model.

Really a coal-only unit.


----------



## Latent (Jan 3, 2009)

Craig,
I use to install Stelrad wood/coal boilers in thew 80s. Is the picture in the reply one of them?


----------



## webbie (Jan 3, 2009)

Pic is a SIME or New Horizons, but Buderus and many others look similar. I remember the Stelrad name but I never sold it.


----------

